# Cydectn Sheep Drench question



## Marta (Jan 7, 2009)

My Vet recommended I use Cydectin Sheep Drench on one of my dairy goats that has a pretty heavy worm load. I just got done treating everyone with Valbazen 3 weeks ago but for this one goat it didn't work. Can anyone tell me what the withdrawal time is for milking? I can't find anything specifically on the sheep drench type of Cydectin. Thanks.

Marta


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Marta welcome to the forum.
There have been no serious studies on the effects of cydectin in dairy goats.
There is no withdrawal time established because the use of the medication is 'off label'. Meaning not regulated by any studies on dairy goats. 
You will just have to decide after reading the research what works for you. The truth of the matter is as far as I can tell from reading articles and studies and abstracts that the active chemical does not show up in milk but the carrier does (naptha-think kerosene) and the active principle stays in the fat of the gut.
Saying there is no withdrawal time means the research has not been done.
Sorry- goats don't rate that kind of research dollars!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Valbazen although a good wormer for lungworms, liverfluke and tapes, is not a good wormer for this time of year in the south. I agree with the Cydectin just not the cost of the Sheep drench. You have to use so much more of it. Buy the cattle pouron and use it at 1cc per 22 pounds, give orally. Along with copper bolusing it has really meant the difference in my herd from worming nearly every 21 days with Ivermectin products, to worming twice a year from Kidding to Breeding. IF you already bought the sheep drench than follow the directions in the worming and cocci section on dosages. Vicki


----------



## Marta (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks for the information. I have already bought the sheep drench and it is expensive! I only got 3 oz. so when that's gone, I'll switch to the cattle pour on. Oklahoma is having problems with worming medication not working at all even with horses this year. The Vet recommended I up the dosage to up to 2 times the recommended amount to try and get on top of this. I gave Mia 1 and a half times the dosage last night and it must have started to work because she ate this morning a full breakfast for the first time in a long time. Where do you get copper boluses from? No one around me carries them or really even knows what they are. Thanks again.

Marta


----------



## Marta (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Cydectin Sheep Drench question*

No wonder I couldn't find any withdrawal information. Thanks for letting me know.

Marta


----------



## Theresa (Oct 26, 2007)

There is an add at the top of the page for copper bolus that one of the form members is selling.
Theresa


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Marta follow Theresa's advice and copper bolus, it helps immunity. Do not up the dosage, you likely aren't dealing with HC/barberpole worms that suck blood if Cydectin is not working for you at bottle dosages, you are dealing with liverflukes, it is all over the south again this year. Not only use your sheep drench, and look up the dosage but follow it with Ivermectin Plus...1cc per 33 pounds, inject it out of the bottle and give it orally, and yes it is perfectly safe to use these two right after each other. Cocktails.

If your vets fecals don't include identifying the eggs for you and giving you eggs per gram counts, either think about sening in fecals to the new lab in the worm section or learn to do it yourself with a McMasters slide. Here locally a vet is charging $35 a sample to run fecals that do not include identification of eggs nor counts....what exactly are you paying $35 for? Vicki


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

His vacation?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)




----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

That's a lot of $$ for him to look at a slide and say, "Hmmm...them's eggs alright!"


----------



## Marta (Jan 7, 2009)

He did tell me she had 3 different kinds of worms, strongyles (sp?) and two other blood suckers as well as cocci. I didn't know to ask the numbers, he just said she had a very heavy worm load but that if Cydectin worked, she'd recover. I thought my Vet was high at $19.80 per fecal. $35.00 is outrageous. It definitely would pay for itself to buy the equipment and learn how to do fecals yourself. How often do you copper bolus? I'll order some, but I want to get enough for everyone for several doses if they keep. Thanks again everyone for the information! Oh, she isn't symptomatic with cocci at all so do I need to treat her? I thought I was told cocci will always show up because we all carry it, but I may be wrong.

Marta


----------



## Squires (Jul 23, 2010)

Goats metabolize anthelmintics (worming meds) faster than sheep, cattle or other animals. For this reason, they often need TWICE the dose of other animals in order for the worming meds to be effective.

One reason for a rise in medication-resistant worms is using too small a dose for a particular animal. If in doubt, give them a slightly larger dose, rather than a dose that is too small. 

This is also why, if you can do it, you need to estimate the actual weight of an animal and dose each animal individually (a pain in the neck, but it works a lot better).

Seriously -- unless a wormer is specifically labeled for goats, double the dose of what it says for sheep or cattle. This is very important!

(There is data somewhere at the Maryland Ruminant page or at Cornell Extension about this).

Chris


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Chirs most of the data you are going to read here is from us. Fecal sampling, identifying the eggs, worming, refecaling in 7 to 10 days to see what percentage of kill we got, I expect 99% and get it with Cydectin still. Texas A&M did all the legwork for me that I used and even taught me how to fecal. With the pourons for cattle we are using pretty much the pouron dosages orally, you have to fecal to see if Ivermectin products even work anymore, let alone feed throughs...so single dosing is what you are stuck doing this far south because we fight blood sucking paraistes only. Rarely do we see anything else of consequence to the doe, her milk supply or health, that isn't HC/barber pole worms or cocci. Kids, tapes are wormed for on pevention to keep the numbers low while they build immunity. Vicki


----------



## Theresa (Oct 26, 2007)

Marta, I copper boluse twice yearly. I am not sure what others do. The copper boluses will not go bad as long as you keep them in a dry place. They are literally tiny copper rods inside capsules that you give to the goats. You want to get them down the goat without the goat chewing them up. I usually do not worry about cocci in my adult does, but in young goats, it can be a problem. And I belive there are some that have had problems with cocci in adults, it has just never been a problem for me.
Theresa

PS Welcome to DGI!!


----------



## cstafford (May 30, 2010)

Hey, Does anyne do the multi-min injections out here rather than the copper bolus and the BoSe shots?


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Thing about the bolus is that it's essentially time-released...the copper rods gradually break down, so it's not like a shot where you would only get a short term benefit.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Carol yes alot of folks use that. The problem comes in that nobody is copper liver biopsying to make sure that it even is working. Unlike the hundreds of goats tested with the copper boluses by Joyce at saanendoah.com


----------



## Marta (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks Theresa for the bous information. One more question on this and then I should be done. Can you bolus a bred doe? Mine aren't yet, but if I bolus now, then in 6 months they will be and I don't want to hurt the doe or babies. Thanks again for your help!

Marta


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Marta you will only be helping. Their immune function will rise- they will hold weight better- they will be more resistant to parasites-they will convert feed more efficiently and look shiny and sleek even in winter coat. Their feet will become stronger and resist bacterial invasion better-there is just a very long list of improvements with proper copper levels.
Lee


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

Marta,

where in OK are you? 

I think we see ineffective results with wormers that are not used properly (worms are not diagnosed and vets recommending rotating wormers). You need to know specifically WHAT types of worms, how many and use a wormer that will treat them. I think that part was already answered above, did not read all the responses. 

Of course, dewormers that are offered in the feed store (pelleted dewormers), etc. do not work here, but we had good results with Cydectin, Ivermectin and Valbazen for the group of worms we targeted. Cydectin pour on given orally works well for HC worms here. I am in central OK. Copper bolusing has made a huge difference in the health and condition of my herd along with tweaking my feeding program. 

I'd be happy to sell you some boluses if you are close to me and even show you how to bolus. 

Jana


----------



## Marta (Jan 7, 2009)

I live just north of Okmulgee off Hwy 75. Is that close to you? Copper bolusing seems the way to go. I didn't know it was so helpful for so many things. My Vet said people around here are not worming correctly and way too often which has led to the wormers not be effective. I don't worm unless necessary so he feels I probably have a better chance than most in getting my goats cleaned up. He's noticing a lot of trouble with the Boer goats this year and people losing part of their herd due to the worming not working. 

Marta


----------



## LMonty (Oct 25, 2007)

cydectin sheep drench is 1mg/ml
cydectin pour on for cattle is 5 mg/ml

so you need 5x as much sheep wormer as you do the cattle pour on to equal the active ingredient doses we give here. 5cc of sheep drench for 22 lbs. IIRC you mentioned being given 30 cc-that will just about treat a 150 lb doe. hard to do due to the volume of liquid you have to give and much more expensive in the long run.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Nobody should be giving a 150 pound doe 30cc of anything orally unless they know how to tube. Vicki


----------

